# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tiếp tục tìm kiếm vị trí đại sứ du lịch

## nguyetnt

Ngày 28-2 sẽ hết hạn nộp hồ sơ ứng cử vào vị trí đại sứ du lịch của Bộ VH-TT&DL. Tuy nhiên, sau gần ba tháng phát động vẫn chỉ có một ứng viên là người đẹp sinh năm 1986, hiện đang du học tại Úc - Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân - nộp đủ hồ sơ.


Cùng với Lý Nhã Kỳ, Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân đang là
một ứng viên cho vai trò đại sứ du lịch -  Ảnh: Trung Nghĩa
Ngọc Hân từng đoạt danh hiệu người đẹp du lịch của cuộc thi Hoa hậu các dân tộc Việt Nam năm 2011, quê ở Cần Thơ. Bên cạnh đó, cũng có một số cá nhân ngỏ ý muốn ứng cử đại sứ du lịch với Bộ VH-TT&DL.

Ông Trần Nhất Hoàng (giám đốc Trung tâm xúc tiến văn hóa, thể thao, du lịch - Bộ VH-TT&DL) cho biết những người ngỏ lời lại không phải là người của công chúng, họ cũng chưa nộp hồ sơ đầy đủ lên Bộ VH-TT&DL nên chưa thể bình luận gì. Riêng Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân là người rất xuất sắc, có đầy đủ mọi tố chất của đại sứ du lịch (Ngọc Hân đã lấy bằng thạc sĩ kinh doanh quốc tế, thạc sĩ quan hệ công chúng tại Úc. Cô còn là đại sứ sinh viên quốc tế thành phố Brisbane - PV).

"Chúng tôi rất muốn tìm kiếm một đại sứ du lịch là người của công chúng vì đó là những người có khả năng truyền thông điệp cho toàn xã hội. Trong điều điện khó khăn như hiện nay thì khả năng thu hút nguồn lực xã hội và đầu tư là cực kỳ quan trọng" - ông Hoàng nói.

Cũng bởi khả năng "thu hút đầu tư", việc Lý Nhã Kỳ tiếp tục một nhiệm kỳ đại sứ du lịch là điều nhiều người nghĩ đến. Bản thân Lý Nhã Kỳ cũng bày tỏ sẵn sàng làm đại sứ du lịch nếu được giao nhiệm vụ. Cựu đại sứ du lịch cũng sẽ tham gia chiến dịch quảng bá cho Tràng An (Ninh Bình) trong cuộc đua trở thành di sản thế giới của Unesco. "Về cơ bản, Lý Nhã Kỳ vẫn rất thích công việc này. Dù có làm đại sứ hay không cô ấy vẫn tham gia các hoạt động quảng bá du lịch. Việc này đã vào quỹ đạo làm việc của cô ấy rồi" - ông Trần Nhất Hoàng khẳng định.

----------

